# NAD 1966 Traynor YGA-1 Signature



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I saw an add for a mint 1966 Traynor YGA-1 Signature amp and after some negotiation, went and got it. Sellers pics:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This is the Guitar version of the YBA-1 , this model is also tube rectified.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice! Looks to be in really good condition. Looking forward to more pictures, and maybe a comparison to the YBA1.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Great find and a great amp, as all Traynors' are!!


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! Never even seen one of those before . Looks sort of like a BassMate ! Very cool!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I saw an add for a mint 1966 Traynor YGA-1 Signature amp and after some negotiation, went and got it. Sellers pics:


Nice rig. 

Welcome back, haven't seen you around for awhile; I figured a pile of amps likely fell over on top you .. lol


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice to see you back! The amp looks great. I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the sound of it. Is that 2 - 6L6 and 4 - 12ax7? Did it happen to have the schematic up top?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice! I'd love to find one of those. Single 12"?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What's the speaker configuration?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Nice! Looks to be in really good condition. Looking forward to more pictures, and maybe a comparison to the YBA1.


Same circuit as the YBA-1 but with Tremolo instead of the range controls.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mikev7305 said:


> Nice to see you back! The amp looks great. I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the sound of it. Is that 2 - 6L6 and 4 - 12ax7? Did it happen to have the schematic up top?


I didnt open it up yet. One owner, never took it out of the house.

Two 7027 power tubes, a 5AR4 Mullard rectifier tube and four 12AX7a short Grey plate pre amp tubes since this model has Tremolo.

Hoping the schematic is inside.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Very nice! I'd love to find one of those. Single 12"?


Thanks ! 

It' s a 115 combo... looking forward to see what is inside. This combo was made for guitar so hoping to get a nice surprise !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> What's the speaker configuration?


Single 15

Will be breaking it down tomorrow.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Saw it and thought about it, but I find the mid controls too important on these amps and don’t use tremolo much. Cool amp though.

TG


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice, this is a really early one. Does it have the brown turret board?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a very cool amp!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! 

I was worried when we hadn't been seeing your threads about new gear.

ENJOY!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

traynor_garnet said:


> Saw it and thought about it, but I find the mid controls too important on these amps and don’t use tremolo much. Cool amp though.
> 
> TG


I was surprised you didnt make a move on it. 

The rarity of the piece got my attention and I already have several examples of every YBA-1 versions at this point. Add the fact that this baby is in near mint makes it to tempting to pass.

I was hoping you would buy it since I`m on a break !  but... you didnt... so I did !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Scottone said:


> Nice, this is a really early one. Does it have the brown turret board?


Will be breaking it down if I am able.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Welcome back, haven't seen you around for awhile; I figured a pile of amps likely fell over on top you .. lol


LOL...



greco said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> I was worried when we hadn't been seeing your threads about new gear.



Thanks !


Been super busy finishing off lots of work since have been on a waiting list for Carpal Tunnel surgery for a couple of years. Finally got the green light after this Covid fiasco. Got my right hand done last week so only have my left arm to work with for the next month and then the left hand will get operated on, so another 6 weeks after the first one with only one hand.

Going nuts not being able to do things and its only been a couple of days !!! 

Took the 5 hrs round trip to get this amp when I wasnt suppose to drive !  Really having a hard time standing still...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I was surprised you didnt make a move on it.
> 
> The rarity of the piece got my attention and I already have several examples of every YBA-1 versions at this point. Add the fact that this baby is in near mint makes it to tempting to pass.
> 
> I was hoping you would buy it since I`m on a break !  but... you didnt... so I did !


LOL I've been holding off hoping YOU buy all the stuff. My "collection" is gone. I realized about 2 years ago that I didn't use this stuff, didn't need it, and was hoarding gear. It was fun for awhile, but ultimately became kind of pointless. I still look but I've been good so far with not restocking. My music room looked like a Traynor museum for a few years LOL

TG


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Been super busy finishing off lots of work since have been on a waiting list for Carpal Tunnel surgery for a couple of years. Finally got the green light after this Covid fiasco. Got my right hand done last week so only have my left arm to work with for the next month and then the left hand will get operated on, so another 6 weeks after the first one with only one hand.


All the very best for great results and a smooth recovery from these procedures.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the amp! Pretty good score.
Was wondering also why I haven't seen you in a while. Good to know the surgery went well. Hopefully it would be the same for the other hand. All the best.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats again!

Love the faux wood panelling as the grille cloth reinforcement. Loveley period interior decorating there.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I did my best just to open the back up. Not the greatest handling the drill with my left hand so this will be it for a inspection till next month.










Speaker is a 15 inch Marsland... was expecting something better but, no...










No dates or anything on it.


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice man. I have owned a few of thoee from that era. Great amps when you drop celestion fullback or 15 of your choice in the cab. Also they csn be rsther bass heavy with 1 cap chsnge they can rival most marshalls from the same era. Nice one!


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> I did my best just to open the back up. Not the greatest handling the drill with my left hand so this will be it for a inspection till next month.
> 
> View attachment 368072
> 
> ...



Pots should be dated when you pull the chasis.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mmmm. My favorite Traynor. I love 115 combos.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

She looks good, the 7027s look healthy too...nice find.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> All the very best for great results and a smooth recovery from these procedures.





Chito said:


> Good to know the surgery went well. Hopefully it would be the same for the other hand. All the best.



Thanks guy`s ! 

Looking forward to still fell my pick in my hand after a half hour of playing. It was starting to be a real pain always going numb. Driving was also starting to a pain.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> She looks good, the 7027s look healthy too...nice find.


Seller told me he played the amp once year at X-mas time... so about 50 times or so at low volume. Really not abused !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I spent the day moving some speaker around today and managed to liberate a nice vintage Jensen Concert series LMI-152 speaker to swap the 15 inch Marsland that I had in my YGA-1 combo. That's called removing the weakest link !


----------

